# Where have you taken your dog...



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

...to expose him/her to new people? I have a somewhat shy (and bored!) dog, Honey, and am trying to figure out where I can take her to meet new people. We've gone to all the pet stores nearby, a few hardware stores that allow dogs and lots of parks! She is a bit hesitant when people come to her — when she goes to them she does well. I get the feeling that being hesitant is not her natural demeanor or not what she would like it to be. She has a beautiful personality and wants to go everywhere — I just want to help her feel comfortable in the action (which she seems to crave). I've begun taking one of my other dogs along with us to these places (who LOVES people) because Honey is so easily influenced. This has definitely helped her confidence. I think Honey would thrive in agility but she has a sore knee that has to be rested for a little while.

I'm in the midst of planning a weekly outing to a fairly close college town for her where there will definitely be lots of opportunities to meet people. Any other ideas or suggestions?

TIA,
~Laura


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We live very close to a sports field so we took our guys there almost every night to socialize with all of the kids, people and any other dogs that were there.

We also live in a fairly new subdivision so would take the dogs past construction sites and stop to talk to the workers while others continued working. We tried to introduce them to as many situations as we could.


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Her hesitancy is the very reason to take her to places to meet new people. As long as her shots are current and she is not exhibiting aggressive behavior towards people, take her as much as possible. Ask people to approach her slowly because she is a bit shy. that way she won't mistake their approach as an act of aggression and react negatively.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

If it's nice where you are, maybe some dog-friendly restaurants? We have really liked doing this with our pup. How about outdoor malls? What about the airport, are dogs allowed in there? Maybe just down in baggage claim and you can pretend you just got him off a plane . Also the vet, we go there occasionally just for a treat and a pet. Another idea is just out in front of a grocery store. We do this for training sessions - sit/down stays while shopping carts are going by are hard! It happens often where people will come pet him while he is in a stay - great distraction!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I was definitely going to suggest a college campus, so hopefully that works out for you. Any 'downtown' walking areas in your town? Schools can be good, too, and sporting events as long as dogs are allowed. Maybe a dog class might help her out.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Outdoor seating at cafés is also great. People will often come up and ask to pet a dog, and even if they don't, she'll probably benefit from the chance to sit under a café table and watch everybody while getting the occasional pet or treat from the handler. Sometimes a hesitant dog can gain confidence from an opportunity to relax in one safe spot and simply watch everybody go by.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I took Rindy to a Lowes Garden Center. She just loved walking up and down the aisles and having everyone fuss over her. I first asked the checkout people if it was okay to bring her in the area and they were thrilled to have her come in. She was quite the hit!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I too am always looking for new things and people to expose Jige too. Now that it has warmed up we are going to be heading to the baseball field an dhte parks plus the downtowns will start to have people milling on them. I found the mall to be a good place to take Jige and the we have a skateboard park. We are going to go there next week. He has not seen a skateboard and the kids are pretty nice.
Check our paper for outside concerts or theater groups performing. That would ideal. I am waiting for the concerts in the park to start in May.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow — thank you, these are all such awesome suggestions!

Honey is going to have so much fun exploring these new places!

@Calistar: She has never shown signs of aggression. However, it's always good to remind/remember that a fearful/shy dog can turn into a fear-aggresive one in the blink of an eye.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My town has a little old fashioned "Main Street" area with coffee shop, outdoor cafes, dance studio on the corner and public library down the block. When my kids went to dance, I'd bring the puppy to meet the kids coming and going from dance class and we'd also sit on the bench in front of the library. I brought a big bag of cut up hot dogs and cheese and anyone who made eye contact with us, I'd ask if they'd ask him to "sit" and give him a treat. I don't think anyone ever turned me down. He met tons of kids and plenty of senior citizens that way. It's nicer to time it in the morning before it gets super hot....


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Lowes, Home Depot & Bass Pro Outfitters are the big box stores that let leashed dogs inside that we visit. Most pet stores allow leashed dogs. Also we've found areas that cater to tourists typically allow more pets in their stores.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

I had no idea Home Depot allowed dogs!! I'm thrilled — thanks so much guys!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I didnt know that about Home Depot. I will have to take Jige there when we go to town.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have so many new places to take the dogs thank to you guys!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Not all Home Depots and Lowes allow dogs. We found that out when our Selli was a baby. Ask first! Selli thought it was really boring anyways. She loves going to the pet store though, all the good smells.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

We try to take him to as many places as possible to have him meet people. If we can, we take Dex in town and he loves the Petsmart because he gets a crowd around him. When we picked up my parents at the airport I was talking to one of the employees and she said that people brought their dogs there to socialize them, but it's really small. Dex loved the airport, there was a row of seats and he went down the row and said hi to every one of them and got timbits from the cashier!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

How about going to obedience classes? The extra benefit is that everyone there is sure to be dog lovers!

I wish I could take Ry to an outside cafe - he just has too much energy to sit still the whole time we eat! Any suggestions, or just wait for him to be a little older?


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Our pup goes to the kids' school at drop off & pick up, and is a regular at the local nursing home.


----------



## TheGoldenDream (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the continued stream of ideas! I am currently thinking of taking a "trick" class with her. I know that would be so much fun for the both of us and very much of a confidence booster!

vcm5: How old is your pup? If he's still pretty young, I'd imagine sitting still with tons of other new and wonderful scents would be difficult!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> I wish I could take Ry to an outside cafe - he just has too much energy to sit still the whole time we eat! Any suggestions, or just wait for him to be a little older?


We bring lots of training treats & a bully stick to chew on. The first few times were pretty rough - lots of corrections for pulling and not being calm (and lots of treats for when he gets it right, of course!) The experience has been great for training though. It only took about 3 trips, and now he knows to sit or lay down calmly. 

For us, outdoor cafes & restaurants have been the best public place for training. There are a LOT of difficult distractions - other dogs, kids dropping food, servers walking back and forth... 

I need to try an outdoor mall. I would think that'd be good too!


----------

